# Style 71 wheels



## nbaker (Sep 6, 2003)

Post pics of sedan with bmw style 71 wheels.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I was looking for the same. Not many people with sedans have style 71's :dunno:


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> I was looking for the same. Not many people with sedans have style 71's :dunno:


I have been thinking about those rims as well. Not cheap, though. I had a feeling that not many sedan owners would have them, but they are offered. I'd be curious to see any pics of these rims on a sedan as well. I think these rims are cool, but I see them on the coupe rather than the sedan.


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

something like this? :angel:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

mquetel said:


> something like this? :angel:


thanks, that does help, but those pics always look different from actual pictures I think.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

My favorite picture of 18" Style 71s on a sedan. This pic almost convinced me to buy them. I think the car might be lowered a bit (Eibach?).


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

A couple on a European Mora (Barney purple :eeps: ) E46 sedan.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: 


Those wheels look great on a sedan :thumbup: I really think these rims are starting to look better than the 135's :eeps:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

They look good. Now I just have to decide if it's worth buying wheels when I'm only going to have this car another year and a half. :dunno:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> They look good. Now I just have to decide if it's worth buying wheels when I'm only going to have this car another year and a half. :dunno:


You could always sell them when you sell your car and recoupe of some your money.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

AF-RX8 said:


> You could always sell them when you sell your car and recoupe of some your money.


I have thought about that, or if I buy another 3 series I could put them on that one.


----------

